

A Gentle Introduction to CouchDB for Relational Practitioners  - Jnwinter
http://blog.couchone.com/post/1167966323/a-gentle-introduction-to-couchdb-for-relational

======
jcromartie
Well, I'm sold. I checked out Mongo before, and it was relatively pleasant.
But I wonder if Couch is more reliable and mature? I'd love to dive into
building a brand new system I have in mind that seems like a good fit for a
document database.

~~~
kajecounterhack
I've used it with rails for a short time now, still trying to dig deeper -- I
really don't know if it's more reliable or mature than Mongo, but it was also
a relatively pleasant experience. Also, I do know that it integrates very
nicely with rails, and that you should use couchrest with it if you're on
rails (<http://github.com/couchrest/couchrest>).

Side comment: learning to write map reduce algos instead of just querying was
kind of difficult at first (for document databases in general). The article
seems to have neglected to mention it -- it had the steepest learning curve in
the overall couch-learning process for me.

~~~
pizzaburger
In my few months with Couch I've found it to live up to its "relax" motto, at
least until I hit pagination. What you have to go through will seem grotesque
to anyone coming from SQL.

~~~
desigooner
<http://github.com/cpinto/python-couchdb-paginator>

haven't used this but i saw this on SO the other day ... I just started
looking at the whole NoSQL paradigm to experiment in the near future and i
felt it was helpful to track some tags on StackOverflow to learn about issues
people face...

------
icey
Any HNers using Couch heavily? I'd love to hear about people's experience with
CouchApps.

~~~
dochtman
I haven't written any CouchApps (I really don't like JS so much I'd like to
write my whole app in it, even though the notion is quite awesome), but I've
used CouchDB in a few projects. Most importantly, we've been using it at work,
where it's awesome at solving some of our problems. Streaming replication to
our off-site backup server was almost trivial setup and makes it easy to
switch our entire operation to the using the backup server instead of the
local network. Map/reduce queries have made it possible to provide very fast
overviews of large amounts of data. And it's just awesome that you can debug
your queries by firing off HTTP requests from your browser...

Oh yeah, and Futon is an awesome tool. On some of the sites where I've been
too lazy to build CMS tools, I'm just using it to update the site, and it
works quite well for that. It also makes it easy to just jump in and fix
something up whenever you need to.

------
dochtman
Also, the article says that views can just be written in JavaScript. It's true
that the default query server is written for JavaScript, but query servers
exist for other languages, including but not limited to Java, Erlang and
Python.

------
mahmud
How well can Couch handle heavy textual use? does it play well with Lucene?

~~~
siculars
not natively. try couch + lucene. <http://github.com/rnewson/couchdb-lucene>

~~~
mahmud
Thank you. That looks like a well documented project. Will have to benchmark
to test it and benchmark it for my uses.

